# Zotac bringt 9800GTX+ mit Accelero Twin Turbo



## xTc (29. September 2008)

*Die Kollegen von Expreview hatten die Möglichkeit einen Blick auf Zotac neue „non-reference“ 9800GTX+ zu werfen die mit Artic Cooling's Accelero Twin Turbo gekühlt wird.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Fudzilla

Die 9800GTX+ hat kleine Abweichungen gegen über dem Referenzlayout und hat anstatt eines schwarzen ein blaues PBC. Sonst unterscheidet die Karte sich nicht von anderen 9800GTX+-Karten. Der Chip taktet mit 740MHz, die 512MB GDDR3-Speicher takten mit 2.200MHz und 128 Shader-Einheiten takten mit 1.836MHz.

Zum Schluss die schlechte Nachricht: es wird gemunkelt, das diese Karte nur auf dem asiatischen Markt zu kaufen sein wird und nicht nach Europa kommt.

*Update:*
Mittlerweile hat Zotac bestätigt das diese Karte nur Asien geben wird. Zotac hat keine Veröffentlichung für Europa oder die USA geplant.


Weitere Bilder findet Ihr hier:
Weitere Bilder der neuen Zotac 9800GTX+


Quelle:

Fudzilla - Zotac to launch 9800GTX+ Accelero Twin Turbo

Expreview - Zotac has announced a non-reference 9800GTX+ with AC Twin Turbo

ComputerBase - Zotac bringt GeForce 9800 GTX+ mit AC-Kühler


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

Schöne Idee.
-->>für die HD4850 wäre das natürlich noch schöner. (also Sapphire, His etc. ran da)

Meine 9800GTX+ ist noch im Referenzdesign.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. September 2008)

Ich liebe dieses blaue PCB, meine Freundin hat eine Sapphire HD4850 Toxic, da sieht das in Verbindung mit einem Accelero S1 + 2xNanoxia FX-12 einfach unglaublich gut aus. 

Aber mal zu der 9800 GTX+:
Ich denke, das ist die erste 9800 GTX (+), die ihr Geld auch wert ist.
Den ganzen "Standartkühler + OC = extreme Lautstäre + Hitze" Quatsch verabscheue ich.
Es sollte einfach mehr Non-Refernence-Modelle geben, das sollten sich (fast) ALLE Hersteller mal merken.


----------



## xTc (29. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses blaue PCB, meine Freundin hat eine Sapphire HD4850 Toxic, da sieht das in Verbindung mit einem Accelero S1 + 2xNanoxia FX-12 einfach unglaublich gut aus.
> 
> Aber mal zu der 9800 GTX+:
> Ich denke, das ist die erste 9800 GTX (+), die ihr Geld auch wert ist.
> ...



An sich finde ich die Idee klasse. 

Leider stehe ich nicht auf blaue PBC's und den Kühler finde ich optisch nun auch nicht so toll.

Trotzdem wäre es wünschenswert wenn mehr Hersteller z.B. auch mal auf andere Kühler von Thermalright oder Scythe setzten würde. 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre es wünschenswert wenn mehr Hersteller z.B. auch mal auf andere Kühler von Thermalright oder Scythe setzten würde.


Oder von Arctic Cooling.


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre es wünschenswert wenn mehr Hersteller z.B. auch mal auf andere Kühler von Thermalright oder Scythe setzten würde.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Ja genau, die Eigenentwicklungen sind leider oft (nicht immer) unter aller Sau.
-->>lieber auf bewährtes zurückgreifen...


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

Finde es auch sehr gut, allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Hersteller immer mehr ungern vom Referenzdesign abweichen...früher gab es mehr Angebote mit alternativem Kühler, schon alleine Gainward hat damals eigentlich immer einen eigenen Kühler angeboten, der auch gut war.


----------



## Bloemfontein (29. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> An sich finde ich die Idee klasse.
> 
> Leider stehe ich nicht auf blaue PBC's und den Kühler finde ich optisch nun auch nicht so toll.
> 
> ...



xTc es geht doch wohl eher nicht um die Optik, oder

Ich halte es für eine gute Idee, wegen Lautstärke, etc. ;stimm ich euch zu

@push@max
Wenn Gainward das bei der GTX 280 anbieten würde


----------



## xTc (29. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Finde es auch sehr gut, allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Hersteller immer mehr ungern vom Referenzdesign abweichen...früher gab es mehr Angebote mit alternativem Kühler, schon alleine Gainward hat damals eigentlich immer einen eigenen Kühler angeboten, der auch gut war.



Naja, viele Hersteller schauen heute auch nur noch auf Kühlung. Das Thema Lautsärke fällt da oftmals unter den Tisch.



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> xTc es geht doch wohl eher nicht um die Optik, oder?:



Schon, aber ich achte auch auf die Optik.  Kannst du sehen wie du willst.
Klar, das Ding soll kühlen, aber hässlich soll es nicht sein. 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

Ich bestelle mir nächste wohl eine HD4870 512MB von Club 3D oder Powercolor mit alternativem Kühler


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich bestelle mir nächste wohl eine HD4870 512MB von Club 3D oder Powercolor mit alternativem Kühler



Bloss nicht die Club3d, ausser dir ist die Lautstärke egal.
-->>dann lieber eine im Referenzdesign mit selbst draufmontiertem Kühler ala Mushai, Accelero...


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Bloss nicht die Club3d, ausser dir ist die Lautstärke egal.
> -->>dann lieber eine im Referenzdesign mit selbst draufmontiertem Kühler ala Mushai, Accelero...



Club 3D oder PowerColor unterscheiden sich vom Kühler nicht, ich glaube nicht, dass diese Kühler laut sind.

Club 3D

PowerColor

Bei der PowerColor handelt es sich zwar um die 1GB Version, den gleichen Kühler gibts auch bei der 512MB.


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Club 3D oder PowerColor unterscheiden sich vom Kühler nicht, ich glaube nicht, dass diese Kühler laut sind.
> 
> Club 3D
> 
> ...



Wusste nicht, dass beide den gleichen Kühler haben, aber die Lautstärke ist wirklich extrem.


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass beide den gleichen Kühler haben, aber die Lautstärke ist wirklich extrem.



Ohh shit...Computerbase hat die Karte getestet und Du hast Recht, der Kühler ist absoluter Mist, da ist der Standardkühler deutlich besser.

ComputerBase - PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS+ 1.024 MB (Seite 22)

Danke für den Tipp, sonst wäre ich voll reingetreten


----------



## Fransen (29. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, sonst wäre ich voll reingetreten



Kein Problem.
-->>ein Kumpel von mir hat diese Karte in seinem Rechner und sie ist unerträglich laut, ihn stört es nicht, aber für mich ist so eine Kühlung unakzeptabel...


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Kein Problem.
> -->>ein Kumpel von mir hat diese Karte in seinem Rechner und sie ist unerträglich laut, ihn stört es nicht, aber für mich ist so eine Kühlung unakzeptabel...



ich investiere ebenfalls mehr Kohle in mein neues System, um es leise zu halten und da würde mir die Karte alles kaputt machen.

Bietet ein Hersteller noch ein anderes Kühldesign an (bei der 512MB Version), außer Wasserkühlung jetzt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Bietet ein Hersteller noch ein anderes Kühldesign an (bei der 512MB Version), außer Wasserkühlung jetzt


Klar doch:
Von Gainward gibt es noch die HD4870 Golden Sample.
Gibt es zur Zeit für 219€ bei Alternate.
Einen Test zu der Karte hab ich leider nicht zur Hand.


----------



## xTc (29. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Klar doch:
> Von Gainward gibt es noch die HD4870 Golden Sample.
> Gibt es zur Zeit für 219€ bei Alternate.
> Einen Test zu der Karte hab ich leider nicht zur Hand.



Ein Test zur HD4870 Golden Sample von Gainward:
Fudzilla - Gainward's fastest Radeon HD 4870 tested

Kurzform: Fudzilla hatte gehofft die Karte wäre leise, unter Last drehen die Lüfter auf. 

Hier noch ein Review bei XS:
Gainward HD4870 Golden Sample Review - XtremeSystems Forums


Gruß


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

Danke Jungs 

Bis nächste Woche muss ich jetzt was unbedingt finden...ich glaube ich belebe meinen Zusammenstellungssthread nochmal


----------



## xTc (30. September 2008)

*Update:*
Mittlerweile hat Zotac bestätigt das diese Karte nur Asien geben wird. Zotac hat keine Veröffentlichung für Europa oder die USA geplant.


Habs auch mit in den Post auf der ersten Seite eingebaut. 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (30. September 2008)

Das ist wirklich schade, mit dieser Karte würde Zotac in Europa sicherlich auch ein paar Abnehmer finden, schließlich waren die Reaktionen sehr positiv...zumindest hier bei uns


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (30. September 2008)

Das ist ja mal wieder total besch... Habe mich endlich dazu entschlossen mir eine 9800GTX+ zu kaufen und habe nicht viel für Referenzdesigns übrig... (siehe Signatur) Das Problem bei denn drei (ASUS; MSI; Zotac) ist das sie entweder ein blaues oder ein rotes PCB haben ich will aber eine 9800GTX+ mit schwarzer PCB und einer alternativen Kühllösung...! 

"Hoffe Hersteller anderer Karten erhören meinen Wunsch...!" *träum*


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich schade, mit dieser Karte würde Zotac in Europa sicherlich auch ein paar Abnehmer finden, schließlich waren die Reaktionen sehr positiv...zumindest hier bei uns


Naja es läuft wohl immer auf das selbe hinaus: Man wird selbst Hand anlegen müssen und seine Garantie aufs Spiel setzen.
Ich denke mal es liegt daran, dass ein Großteil der Abnehmner immer noch OEMs sind und die legen nicht unbedingt Wert auf leise, sondern auf günstige Karten.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. Oktober 2008)

Habe günstig ne 9800 GTX abstauben können! somit hat sich das hier für mich erledigt... Leider Referenzdesign... aber egal, Termalright soll da nen guten neuen GPU-Kühler aufn Markt bringen...!


----------

